# Uber keeps claiming "NAVIGATION ERROR" and I lose the ping I just accepted



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This has happened several time in the past week. It does not matter where I am, up in the country or in downtown Fairfield. I'll get a ping and accept it. Then "navigation error" flashes on the screen. Then I see my cancellation rate go up!!! I did not cancel... what do you think might be causing this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember having that issue on an much older phone while running multiple apps, but the issue disappeared when I implemented a newer phone that employs much faster processing speed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Technology Company "!

Self Driving cars will be such a Failure !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I've seen that before...

And I have a good phone...

Thought it was lag from MetroPCS...

Rakos


----------



## TeeBird100 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have an LG G6 and get this regularly. Driving me nuts... 

If I am in a poorer signal area it will also not let me give the ride a rating and locks up. Happening nearly every couple of hours. Tech support says restart phone and re-install the app. Doesn't work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " Technology Company "!
> 
> Self Driving cars will be such a Failure !


Drunks and self driving cars will get alomg well according to one of NodtrafaNos Quantraints.


----------

